
UCSB College of Creative Studies - georgeEsb
https://ccs.ucsb.edu/about
======
georgeEsb
I was accepted here but ultimately did not go. I still think it's an awesome
and innovative system and should have more exposure to get more people
interested in going!

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JxcqmqdChG4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JxcqmqdChG4)

